# Line 6 G90 not working live



## Moe110 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi All

I’ve been using the g90 for a few months now and I’ve had no problems jamming with it or using it at local shows. I just did my first international support with it and during sound check it was cutting in and out badly and i had to resort to using a guitar lead (nooooo, the horror lol). I know the headlining band was using wireless swell but I’m curious to know what would cause this interference and how can it be fixed?

As most of you know the g90 is a 2.4ghz digital wireless system. Im not sure the exact wireless systems that the headlining band was using. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lewis (Dec 21, 2017)

Moe110 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I’ve been using the g90 for a few months now and I’ve had no problems jamming with it or using it at local shows. I just did my first international support with it and during sound check it was cutting in and out badly and i had to resort to using a guitar lead (nooooo, the horror lol). I know the headlining band was using wireless swell but I’m curious to know what would cause this interference and how can it be fixed?
> 
> As most of you know the g90 is a 2.4ghz digital wireless system. Im not sure the exact wireless systems that the headlining band was using. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


if it isnt down to battery or cable issues, then clearly it must be some sort of interference. Trouble is, the liklihood of ever knowing now it next to impossible.

I cant see how likely that would be though given I thought line 6 have designed these to NOT get interfered with.

For example I use the g10 relay and Ive read that the way they are designed, is that even if my band had 3 of them (g10 relays) they would all work together fine and not drop in and out trying to connect to each others etc.


----------



## Sogradde (Dec 21, 2017)

I heard the Line6 units can have trouble with WLAN networks. Many people who use them have some sort of frequency checker app on their phone to see which frequencies are currently in use at the location they're playing in and adjust the unit accordingly. Since I don't have one I obviously didn't try that out yet but maybe that helps you out a little.


----------



## zarg (Dec 23, 2017)

2.4 Ghz is widely used by WiFi routers, that probably creates the issue. If you can change channels/frequencies on the unit, try that. as mentioned, there's free apps for your phone to check what wifi networks are on what channel in your surroundings. If that won't help you should look at a wireless system that doesn't have those issues (using less crowded frequency ranges or automatically adjusting to less crowded frequencies)


----------



## Capacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Ive heard from a few people now that they have had this exact problem with the G90 wireless. I was talked out of getting 1 and got the Shure GLXD16 never had an issue with it.


----------



## Moe110 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for your help guys. I’m gonna try the frequency app and see how that goes. 
Does anyone know how to change the frequency on the Line 6 units?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jan 23, 2018)

You have a big button on your unit that says "channel select"... Push that and change the channel on your transmitter accordingly


----------



## Lozek (Jan 27, 2018)

It's likely to be the battery door making intermittent contact with the battery, I've been running a G90 for years and had this problem a few times


----------

